# A furler for A-sym and Staysails?



## agrosalmon (Feb 3, 2010)

Is there a furler that would work for an Asymmetrical spinnaker and a wire luff staysail?


----------



## agrosalmon (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry maybe more info is needed.... I sail an Ericson 39 that is set up for a staysail (running backstays and all) and I would love to justify a furler for the staysail that could double duty as a spinnaker furler too.
Thanks.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

agrosalmon said:


> Sorry maybe more info is needed.... I sail an Ericson 39 that is set up for a staysail (running backstays and all) and I would love to justify a furler for the staysail that could double duty as a spinnaker furler too.
> Thanks.


I stand ready to be corrected but as far as I am aware that is not going to happen. Yes you can have your assy on a furler and yes you can have your staysail on a furler but not the same one I'm afraid.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

most of the new assy / code 0 furlers can be used to furl any sail that has its own luff torque rope or wire. the luff rope stays on the sail and the furler and top swivel are attached and hoisted with the sail. once hoisted the sail can be unfurled and again furled. when the sail is lowered the furler is removed from the sail and can be used on any other sail that you have set up for the furler. for spinnakers the newest thing is the top down furler. built like a code 0 furler but with a bottom swivel. this type can double for both types of sails, spinnakers or headsails.
http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...1151&catalogId=10001&page=Flying-Sail-Furlers


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

agrosalmon said:


> Is there a furler that would work for an Asymmetrical spinnaker and a wire luff staysail?


Yes..

Facnor have a furler called the FX series, that can be used for code 0 and staysails (with wire/dyneema luff).

With the FX/ASYMFX kit you can also use it for the asymetrical spinnaker.

Look at this brochure for details 
http://www.facnor.com/uk/products/asym_spi_furlers/fichiers/asymfxuk.pdf
For some reason they does not advertice much for this product (would rather sell two furlers? 

I use this on my boat


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

..... boy am I glad I kicked my post off with "I stand to be corrected"


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

tdw said:


> ..... boy am I glad I kicked my post off with "I stand to be corrected"


I didn't even quote you 

It's worse when a sailmaker tell his customer that it's impossible or to costly to adapt an existing asymmetric to a furling system.

The only modification needed to use this system i a small reinforcement patch with attachment for the central furling line in the middle of the luff, my local sailloft charge $100 for this job.


----------

